# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Ndoc Gjetja

## macia_blu

SIKUR

C'mrekulli do te kishte qene
sikur te jepnin qe sot doreheqjen
presidenti dhe cdo lloji ministri!
Dhe ta merrte pushtetin
Shpirti.


NJESHIT

Ne rendin e pafund te numrave te plote
matematikisht, ti je  me i vogli
por, ti papritur u bere i madh
ne saje te zerove  qe te shkojne pas.


QYTETI I IDEVE

Poetet jetojne ne Qytetin e Ideve
ne lagjen e Ndjenjave
ndane bulevardit te Enderrave
ne shtepine e Fantazise
ne dhoma pa sende rrethe e rrotull

Aty s'ka kuzhine me erna gjellesh
as WC
as tule grash  te cilat me shikime
sikur te hedhin spec ne shqisa

Kohet e fundit edhe ne ket qyetet
Tregu i Lire ka filluar te ngreje dyqane
Parashikohet qe fisi i poeteve te zhduket
si lekurkuqet e Australise
nga dyndja e madhe e parexhinjeve

Parashikohet nje lulezim i kultit te pertypsit
nje tkurrje e kobshme shpirtrash
perpara Shen vetures
nje konsum i papare i letres higjenike
dhe nje stokllek i madhe  hallesh popullore
te mbetura  pa zgjidhje. 

Parashikohet ardhje e nje dite kur poeti
ky banor i lashte i Qytetit te Ideve
si MOhikan i fundit do te locise me vete
shpetimin tuaj
dhe mbrojtjen tuaj
nga vetja juaj
o njerez,
Amin.


DASHURISE

O Perendeshe e gjithe pushtetshme
e universit mashkull femer
Bej c'te duash me veten time
jam instrumenti yt i vjeter.

Ne jete me solle kaq shume  dhimbje
dhe  shqetesime pambarim
po s'jam ankuar kunder teje
as me goje e as me shkrim.

Te jam nenshtruar e te nenshtrihem
gjersa ne bote te jem i gjalle
neden pushtetin tend te perbotshem
me plqen te jem nje skllav

Ma ktheve gjuhen ne percartje
me bere plak me shpirt femije
here me hodhe cefinin kraheve
here me ngrite gjer ne yje.

Me hidh ne zjarr, ne det, ne ferr!
Me hidh ne balte, me hidh ne hon!
Vec te lutem mos me ler
ne ate vend ku ti mungon.

----------


## nitROSHI

Femrave

Pa ju ne jemi gjysma njerzish
se ju per ne jeni gjysma tjeter
Tek dashuria behemi te plote
as te manget e as te tepert

Sikur te dija te thurja sentenca
ashtu sic fatmiresisht ben Saadiu
Juve do tju jepja metaforen Vreshta
Per vete do te  metaforen shiu.

Me sa me kujtohet. Ndonje varg mund te jete pak i cale, por kjo ishte me e mira qe mund te riprodhoja.

----------


## macia_blu

LOJE DASHURIE.

Ti je mbreteresha  dhe une jam mbreti
E ngjitem fronin me ane te puthjes.
S'pushtuam askend vec njeri tjetrit
Asnjeri s'e ndjeu shijen e mundjes

Ne s'kemi nevoje per kushtetute
ne marredheniet tona sondon kaosi
nen cipen e hille te mirsjelljes se bute
tani ben ligjin vetem Erosi.

Nuk di  deri kur do mbahet ne kembe
mbreteria jone ne crregullim te plote
por casti i renies s'do jete i rende
do biesh mbi mua qe jam shtrire poshte.



nga libriu i tij i fundit: "Dhjata ime" (ka te drejte Ndoci qe i do femrat, ne  bejme dashurine pa te cilen ju nuk jeni, ose jeni sikur nuk jeni... :buzeqeshje:  NIT, te thashe faleminderit besoj...po?

----------


## Sokoli

AUTOPORTRET




Vendbanimi:
Ne lezhe me trup dhe mendjen emigrante ne yje.
Profesioni:
Thures enderrash dhe mbrojtes besnik i tyre.
Gjendja civile:
Mbetje teknologjike e administrates shteterore
se nuk diti t'u jape perkuljet e duhura eproreve.
Gjatesia:
E majftueshme per te arritur nje dite mollen e ndaluar.
Pesha:
Sa vetja,sa ndjenja,sa fjala e thene dhe e shkruar.
Shenja te vecanta:
Nje pentagram rrudhash me nota trishtimimi ne balle
dhe nje mjeker e thinjur nga moslejimi kaq vite i saj.
Syte:
Kafe me nuanca te turbullta pasionesh te djegura.
Ngjyra:
E erret per fshehjene skuqjes nga faje te lehta.
Titujt:
I dekoruar Njeri qysh ne diten e lindjes nga Nena.
Bindjet:
Njeriun ne jete  e ben te lumtur vetem njeriu.
Antipatite:
Burrat me grada,grate me shume tule dhe miu.
Simpatite:
Jezusi nga Nazareti,Don Kishoti i Mances dhe Buda.
Frikerat:
Shendoshja e trurit,uji,zjarri dhe turma.
Besimi:
Ne kryqin e tij qe e mban perdite ne shpine.
Pasuria:
Drita e mendjes me te cilen fitoj varferine.

----------


## ChuChu

* Ndoc Gjetja: Jeta paska qenë një lojë të cilën s'paskam ditur ta luaj*  

Adelina Margjoni 


Ndoc Gjetja i "shumëpërfoluri" në qarqet letrare të vendit, veçanërisht njeriu që gjithherë i dha dorën njeriut, talenti i padiskutueshëm, poeti me formim kulturor e botë të mjaftueshme shpirtërore për të merituar vlerësimet, vjen si gjithmonë para lexuesit edhe kësaj here me fjalën dhe portretin e tij njerëzor. 

Kur e keni shkruar poezinë e parë?
Nuk mbaj mend në cilin muaj apo vit. Fillesa ime krijuese ka ndodhur brenda hapsirës së 2- viteve të para të gjimnazit. Atëherë kam pasur një zakon të keq, kurrë nuk i ruaja dorëshkrimin e poezive, më dilnin nga qejfi, i grisja dhe shkruaja të tjera. Kisha frikë se mos më humbisnin dhe mi lexonin të tjerët. Më vinte turp të merrej vesh se unë shkruaj. 
Cilin konsideroni librin tuaj më të mirë?
Për nga vlerat e kam të vështirë të veçoj ndonjerin. E konsideroj veten autor vetëm të një libri i cili do të hartohej nga përzgjedhja e disa poezive më të arritura në 8 librat e botuara deri më sot. Në këtë aspekt deri në fund të jetës do të arrij të botoj vetëm një libër. Kam mendimin se edhe poeti më i shquar gjatë gjithë jetës së tij nuk arrin të shkruaj më shumë se një libër.
Ç'kënaqësi ju ka dhënë arti i krijimit poetik?
Më ka dhënë dhe më jep kënaqësi aq të madhe dhe aq të thellë sa që unë rezervohem ta përshkruaj sepse e di se nuk do të ma kuptojnë të gjithë ata që s'kanë prirje për të kryer një akt të tillë hyjnor. S'besoj të ketë lehonë që të di të artikulojë me fjalë dhimbjen dhe dallimin e gezimit të lindjes.
Cili është poeti më i dashur për ju?
Nuk kam ndonjë poet ideal dhe i mbaj pranë zemrës të gjithë poetët e shquar, tanët dhe të huajt. Nuk rrëmbehem nga dashuria vetëm për poetët e majave. I dua shumë edhe poetët mesatarë. Nuk lë mënjanë edhe poetët që s'e kanë mbi supe pelerinën e famës. Edhe ata janë fisnikë të oborrsisë poetike. Të shkruash qoftë edhe një poezi shumë të bukur është një punë e lartë që s'mund ta bëjë çdokush.
Lexuesit e shumtë, bashkëqytetarët tani, ju njohin si krijues e si njeri. Do ishte me interes të dinim diçka për atë Ndocin e panjohur?
Se mos e njoh dhe unë aq shumë Ndocin! Se po ta njihja në thellësinë e pafundme të asaj zone që quhet labirint i shpirtit, nuk do ta lejoja të bënte ca veprime që bien ndesh me ëndrrën e tij për të shpëtuar nga gjendja e Sokratit të vuajtur.
A mund të na thoni në intimitet ndonjë veprim të këtij soji?
Ja përshembull, u shpërndan dashuri të gjithëve pa dallim duke vënë veten në pozitën e Shën Budallait.
Para disa vitesh Lezha ju ka çmuar me dhënien e titullit "Qytetar nderi"...
Më saktë, ky vlerësim më është dhënë me miratimin e 1,5% të anëtarëve të Këshillit bashkiak. Me këtë rast disa anëtarë protestuan hapur duke braktisur sallën. Ata braktisën sallën, por jo Ndocin. Nuk ua marr për keq. Ndoshta ata ishin më realistë se sa unë që e pranova këtë titull si peng nga bujaria e dashamirësve të mi. Megjithatë, për protestuesit kam respekt. I çmoj dhe i dua se janë bashkëqytetarët e mi, pëerndryshe nuk do të meritoja të quhem as thjeshtë qytetar.
Ekziston nganjëherë përshtypja se poezia, si një lloj i shkurtër i krijimtarisë letrare, është më e favorizuara për nga vështirësitë si proces krijues dhe koha që kërkohet për ta shkruar...
Procesi i krijimtarisë poetike është më i thellë, më i gjërë e më kompleks nga sa mund të duket në pamje të jashtme. Ka raste që një poezi mund ta shkruash me një frymë ose brenda disa orëve në mbrëmje (kjo ndodh vetëm kur me motivin e saj ke jetuar gjatë), por ka edhe poezi që mund të mos arrish ta përfundosh edhe për gjashtë muaj a më tepër. Vështirësitë dhe kohëzgjatja e krijimit të një poezie nuk fillojnë në çastin e uljes për ta shkruar. Përpara se ta shkruash duhet ta gjesh, përpara se ta gjesh duhet ta kërkosh e që ta kërkosh e ta gjesh bukur duhet një njohje e thellë e dialektikës së zhvillimit të proceseve e fenomeneve të jetës.
Ç'mund të na përmendni nga përvoja juaj krijuese për sa thatë më sipër?
Poezinë "Desha" e kam shkruar në klasë, kur isha nxënës i maturës, brenda disa minutave dhe më vonë nuk i kam shtuar qoftë edhe një fjalë sepse motivi i saj më ishte endur gjatë në kokë. Kurse njërën nga poezitë e vëllimit të parë, 'Majakovski i revoltuar" e kam vërtitur nëpër duar më shumë se një vit, duke e korrigjuar dhe përmirësuar herë pas here e megjithatë e konsideroj një nga poezitë e mia më të parealizuara. Poezinë "Një shoku të fëminisë", botuar në vëllimin e fundit "E përditshme" e kam bluar në kokë shtatë a tetë muaj dhe e kam shkruar në tre variante, duke qenë i pakënaqur me veten, sidomos për mënyrën se si e përfundoja. Fillimet dhe mbarimet e poezive më duken më të vështira. Kam vënë re se më tepër se kudo te mbylljet e poezive rrëshqas e bie në dobësi artistike, duke u dhënë në disa raste atyre një karakter konkludues gjë që është një proçedurë e dëmshme, sepse bëhet në kurriz të nëntekstit poetik. Vargjet e fundit të poezisë nuk duhet të tingëllojnë si diçitura e idesë poetike të shtjelluar në strofat e tyre. Mendoj se nganjëherë një shtysë për një dobësi si kjo, e jep edhe ndonjë redaktor skematik me sugjerimet që bën si "kusht" për botimin e poezisë, kërkesa që vetkuptohet janë subjektive.
Kur lexojmë një poezi të dobët që na lë të ftohtë, zakonisht themi: "E shkruar pa frymëzim..."
Edhe mua më ka ndodhur, jo një herë, po disa herë, jo vetëm në poezitë e pabotuara, por edhe në ato që kam botuar. Për këtë së pari, dëshiroj të them se çdo njeri e ka vetinë të frymëzohet në jetë, pra edhe ai që nuk shkruan poezi. Për të dhënë krijime poetike me vlera të larta ideoartistike nuk mjafton vetëm të jesh i frymëzuar në përgjithësi nga një proces i një dukurie jetësore. Frymëzimi duhet shoqëruar me përpjekjet për të siguruar një njohje të thellë të zhvillimit dialektik të jetës, për të zbuluar edhe ato anë të veçanta e detaje domethënëse që shprehin thelbin e fenomenit artistik. Për shembull, s'ka poet që të mos ndjehet i frymëzuar nga nëna po të ulet të shkruajç një poezi kushtuar asaj. Atëherë pse na rastis të lexojmë poezi të dobëta kushtuar nënës, poezi për të cilat ne themi "e shkruar pa frymëzim"? Sepse në këtë rast poeti ka qenë i frymëzuar në përgjithësi nga nëna, s'ka mundur të zbulojë te figura e saj ato detaje të veçanta, të freskëta e origjinale që do ta shprehnin me forcë artistike, emocionuese, madhështinë e nënës.
Ju, përgjithësisht, shkruani poezi me vargje të matura. Në krijimet e fundit shihet se keni bërë përpjekje e treguar kujdes për ta punuar vargun nga ana metrike. A mendoni se në disa nga poezitë e vëllimit të fundit, duke krijuar me masa të njëllojta vargjes e strofa, keni krijuar një farë monotonie?
Edhe mua nuk më ka shpëtuar pa e hetuar shfaqjen e monotonisë në disa nga poezitë. Veçse atë nuk e kam kërkuar dhe gjetur vetëm te përdorimi i masave të njëllojta të vargjeve e të strofave, as dhe në rrahjen e njëllojtë të theksave, por para së gjithash në vetë përmbajtjen e tyre. Këtë s'besoj se do ta kisha shmangur dot edhe sikur të kisha përdorur format më të larmishme metrike. Monotonia vjen nga standartizimi i përmbajtjes në disa nga poezitë si dhe nga konkludimet e përafërta të tyre.
Janë një varg shkaqesh që mund t'i sjellin monotoni vëllimit të një poeti, si për shembull, trajtimi i motiveve të përafërta, gjendjet ideoemocionale të njërrafshta që përçojnë poezitë, përshkrimi i ndodhive e dukurive të jetës e plot shkaqe të tjera. Monotonia më e padurueshme mendoj se është ajo që vjen kur nuk thua gjëra interesante dhe, akoma më keq, kur përsërit vetveten.

----------


## Brari

Mace ..a ben ta di ne cilin vit e ka shkruar Ndoci poezine Njeshi dhe ku eshte botuar per her te pare?

----------


## macia_blu

Eshte qytetar i Repulikes se Dreqistanit
i cili pati t'i munde me rradhe
te gjitha ngasjet qe i vijne ne jete njeriut
nga tulet e grave dhe parate e pista.


Ai qe ne rinine e hershme
pati enderr te behet nje apostull
por mbeti nje prift i thjeshte province
se ferra ia mori nje dite uraten.


Sot i mbeshtjellur me muzgun e pleqerise
mban ne dore penen qe e puth si kryqin
sa here con moshe er ju dhe veten
ne Kishen Apostolike te Poezise.

----------


## macia_blu

NJESHIT

Ne rendin e pafund te numrave te plote
matematikisht, ti je me i vogli
por, ti papritur u bere i madh
ne saje te zerove qe te shkojne pas.

(Brar, eshte poezi e shkruar heret por qe nuk eshte botuar dot prej koses se redaksive te atehershme, ndersa botuar per here te pare ne liber eshte botuar ne librin "Dhjata ime" ndoshta edhe ne ndonje organ letrar mbas '90)

(nderkohe vazhdoj te vras mendjen me pyetjen "pse me pyeti brari per kete poezi??)

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

EPITAF PER VETEN  

Ketu prehet ai qe quhej Ndoc Gjetja
i cili pati ardhur gabimisht ne bote
nga vetja e tepruar nxirrte vjersha
dhe gjithe njerezit i quante shoke 

Kur pa qe enderra kalkulohej me kompjuter
kur pa se idealet rrezoheshin ne kolltuce
kur jepte buzeqeshje dhe merrte skermitje
zuri syte me dore dhe vendosi te ikte. 

Dhe shkoji e hyri ne manastirin e Unit
te shpetonte shpirtin nga gjuheligat e lehjes
...Pastaj e percollen ne banesen e fundit
me shpenzimet falas nga Bashkia e Lezhes. 

Ne castin e mbrame nje hene e pergjakur
e puthi ne balle dhe thirri "Nene"
Mos kerkoni te dini per te me teper
se iku sikur te mos kishte qene.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

LUTJE  

O Zot qe fatet tona ne dore i mbane
Na ruaj nga shendeti trashaman
na ruaj nga orekset e Sanco Pances
na ruaj nga hija e rende e fames
na ruaj nga faqeputhjet helmuese te Judes.
na ruaj nga orteku rrenimtare i turmes
na ruaj nga preardhja prej shimpanzese
na ruaj nga thyerja e timonit te krese.
na ruaj nga putra pushtetore e Njeshit
na ruaj nga engjejt,na ruaj nga dreqerit.
na ruaj perdite nga ftohja e miqesive
na ruaj o Zot secilin prej te gjitheve
une ruhem vete o Zot nga i ligu
por ti me ruaj nga shoku dhe miku.

----------


## Ida Loti

Ndoc Gjetja u lind me 9 mars 1944 ne fshtin Berdice te Shkodres. Gjate periudhes 1955-1979 ka jetuar e punuar ne sektorin e kultures ne Lezhe. Qe nga viti 1979 ka qene kryeredaktor i revistes "Skena dhe ekrani". Ka filluar te botoje poezite e para ne fillim te viteve 70. 

Agim Vinca e ka vleresuar si me poshte:
"Ndoc Gjetja eshte nje poet me profil te vecante poetik, qe ne pune te mjeshterise poetike ka mesuar nga pervoja e poezise se poeteve te njohur perparimtare boterore dhe shqiptare qe nga Brehti deri te Agolli, por qe kete pervoje e perveteson plotesisht ne laboratorin e vet krijues" 

Marre nag libri "Kthimet", Ndoc Gjetja, Tirane 1991

----------


## Brari

pyes per "Njeshin" sepse kur kishte vertet nje NJESh  nuk pa drit botimi ndonji varg kunder Njeshit.. dhe dolen poezi kunder Njeshit ose atij te ngratit Njesh prej malsie  vetem kur ather ky njeshi malsor u dha mundesi te tereve te beheshin njesha..    .. kjo pra mace eshte pergjigje lakonike sic quhet por do jap dhe pergjigje shkoqshem.. ose te shkoqitur..lol.

Nji shembull..

Derisa kishim nji Njesh e nje regjim te atij njeshit.. qe u tredhte l.oqet te tereve.. asnje profesor e poet e filozof shqiptar skishte degjuar gje per nje far karte helsinki..
sapo nje malsor trim  hapi rrug per nje shoqeri mbi baza helsinki.. vec kur duallen ca arben puto e u ben kryetara helsinku per te mbrojtur  pikerisht anti-Helsinkasit barbare..

tashi ne lidhje me Ndocin..

Nuk e di se cben ky njeri e gjykoj vec nga nji llogjik e thjeshte..

Nese Ndoci e kish bere poezine per Njeshin ne Koh te atij Njeshit te tmerrshem e nuk e botoi dot.. athere ckuptim kish qe e lejoj botimin e kesaj Njesh-iade ne koh kur kishte cof ai Njeshi i Tmerrshem.. e kur fare mire e dinte se tani ajo Poezi anti-Njesh do ish vec Mall per ZP  kunder Njesh malsorit.. 
Ndoci pra..  duhej te thosh.. Jo kte fishek (poezi kunder Njeshit) smunda ta shkrep ather kur duhej.. e tash nuk dua tma botoni sepse eshte si kofini pas te vjelit..sepse ska me NJESh qe te con ne Bulqiz e une si malsor Berdice nuk dua ti Sherbej terbacit ne luften dhelparake qe po ja bejne malsorit prej Valbone..

prandaj e bera pietjen..

Si nuk duall ketu nje cuc malsore mor jahu..

----------


## macia_blu

Ne moshen 70 vjec, filozofi Heraklit
pati kerkuar ti nxjerrin syte


-Pse Heraklit? -e pyeten krirurgu dhe shoket
-Me pengojne, -tha, -per te pare boten.

Dhe vrimat e vesheve i mbylli me dylle
te degjoje zerat e vetvetes me mire.

Dhe rrinte i ngrire me ore te tera
duke ndjellur ne koke mendime te thella

Tmerrohej nga prekja e sendeve me duar
cdo send e quante "nje djalle i shemtuar"

Per te ruajtur te paster dashurine, i gjori
tere jeten nje femer per grua s'e mori.

S'kishte shtepi dhe u thoshte te gjitheve
-Kam lindur dhe banoj ne koken time.

----------


## lediris

KONKRETIZIMI I ENDRRAVE
Dikur enderroja te kem nje magnetofon Stereo,
tani qe  e kam e ndez nje here ne muaj,
Eh,sikur te isha poet!-peshperisja shpesh me vete
dhe tanigjithnje e me rralle shkruaj.


Dikur enderroja te jem burri i nje gruaje te bukur 
dhe prisha shtate pale kepuce duke i shkuar pas,
por ja nje dite te faqja ku e pata puthur 
endrra ime u be dhe ngeli pas.

Pastaj enderrova te shkoj nje dite jashte shtetit 
dhe pasi shkova ne Berlin, ne Zyhri , ne Vjene
sa i rendomte me dukej ky trualli i planetit 
dhe enderra tash eshte spostuar ne hene.

Keshtu cdo enderre qe me pati vluar ne zemer 
u perdhos nga prekja e sendeve me duar.
Cmu desh qe e hodha edhe kete vjersh ne leter,
Me e bukur ishte kur se kisha shkruar!
__________________________________________________  _________________
kjo eshte nje poezi e bukur e ndoc gjetjes

----------


## BOKE

*Shuhet poeti i shpirtit njerezor, Ndoc Gjetja* 


Poeti që ka qenë më pran shpirtrave njerëzore në poezinë shqipe bashkëkohore, apo siç e ka cilësuar një studiues, poeti që di me çdo varg ti bjerë bukur tastierës së humanizmit Ndoc Gjetja, ka ndërruar jetë dje në moshën 66 vjeçare nga një sëmundje e rëndë. Autor i disa vëllimeve poetike, Ndoc Gjetja u lind më 9 mars 1944 në fshatin Bërdicë të Shkodrës. Besnik i patundur i bindjeve e prirjeve të veta që në fëmijëri, si një orakull, ai vazhdoi të shkruaj deri në ditët e fundit ashtu siç u shfaq aq i befasishëm kur ishte veç se një gjimnazist në Lezhë. Poezi e thellë, e ndjerë, poezi në të cilën rrëfehet bota e njeriut, intimiteti, mardhëniet njerëzore, madje edhe me sendet rreth e rrotull. Ardhja e tij në letërsi shënoi disi rënien morale të shkëlqimit të improvizuar të poetëve që përbënin triumviratin monist të letërsisë, të cilët, vërtetë dinin të thurnin vargje, i kishin dërguar edhe jashtë për studime zhdanoviane, për të qenë kështu “poetë oborri”, siç i klasifikonte Frederik Rreshpja. Ndoc Gjetja në tërësinë e tij mbeti poet i vërtetë. Poezia e tij qytetare, ndryshe prej poezisë marciale të krerëve të letërsisë, kërkonte tek njeriu, tek përjetimi, tek intimiteti, tek ndjesitë e mira e të bukura. Ajo poezi u bë fort e dashur për lexuesit. Falë kësaj, Ndoc Gjetes i mbetën nga koha e krijimtarisë nën regjimin monist, shumë më tepër poezi se sa atyre që prodhonin me shumicë për të mbushur depot e propogandës komuniste me vepra që i imponoheshin popullit brenda dhe, falë parave pa kursim që jepte regjimi. 

Krijimtaria e Ndoc Gjetjes 
Krijimtaria e Frederik Rreshpës e Ndoc Gjetjes bashkuar me atë të Jorgo Bllacit e ndonjë tjetër, ishin gjithashtu sfida që ju bë poetëve të elitës së diktaturës. Frederikun pesimist e të zymtë që guxoi të flasë, e burgosën, Jorgo Bllacin e Sadri Ahmetin po ashtu. Ndocin që këndonte për njeriun e “vogël”, rrethanorin, e mbajtën pranë duke e konsideruar një poet provincial i parrezikshëm. Por duhet thënë se Ndoc Gjetja, pavarësisht një farë konformizmi, për shkak të fatalitetit të lindjes nën diktaturë, kurrë nuk e kishte toleruar kërkesën ndaj artit të vërtetë. E vunë të drejtonte një revistë të vogël me titull “Ekran” rreth të cilës mblidheshin më së shumti krijuesit e filmit dhe teatrit. Kështu poeti lezhjan, por i lindur në Berdicë të Shkodrës mbijetoi. Në verë të vitit 1993, Ndoc Gjetja u gjend në një kurs në Athinë dhe me të thuajse takohesha përditë. Koha kish bërë të vetën, tranzicioni në vend që t’a shpëtonte po e shkatërronte njeriun. Poetët e ndjenin vetën të braktisur. Ndoc Gjetja fliste me vete i tërhequr në botën e tij,... e shkruante. Poezia merrte tone proteste. Trajta dhembje. Dhembje njerëzore, siç gjithmonë i kish ndjerë e vuajtur në shpirtin e tij. Ja si u drejtohej lexuesve të vet: Tridhjetë vjet e shtrylla talentin/ në një nga zyrat e shtetit monist/me këpucë të vjetra e përshkoja qytetin/ dhe gjithë njerëzit i doja si Krisht. Kohët ishin diametralisht të kundërta, por thelbi i vuajtjes njerëzore mbeti, veç në trajta e forma të reja: O koha tranzicioni, kohë bishtdhelpre!/Si të ranë brakushet kështu poshtë këmbëve!/Unë po shkoj të mbyllem në Monastrin e Vetes/derisa të kryesh jashtëqitjen tënde. Për Ndoc Gjetjen vazhdoi kalvari i mundimeve që e bëri fytyren e tij akoma më të përvujtun. Poeti i penws letrare u largua nga Tirana e u kthye në vendlindje. Me botimin e vëllimit poetik “Dhjata ime” botim i vitit 1998, ai ja kushtonte me pikëllim të birit të vet Renit. Tragjedia në jetën e poetit u bw pjesw edhe e poezive tw tij me tone pikëllimi. Artistet e mëdhenj edhe tragjeditë e dhembjet i kanë të mëdha, ndaj dhe veprat e tyre janë aq mbresëlënëse dhe tronditëse, sepse artistet nuk qajnë me lot, qajnë me shpirt e qajnë me art, me një art që e tejkalojnë jetën e një njeriu, për tu rrokur në shpirtrat e brezave të tjerë. Mortja s’ka çfarë u bën poeteve, artistët e mëdhenj kanë lindje, por vdekja u harrohet. Kushdo që e ka njohur poetin dhe poezinë e tij, e di mirë se Ndoc Gjetja, si me pare edhe me pas, mbeti poeti që shkroi poezi për botën shpirtërore të njeriut,… dhe vetë ai ishte dhe mbeti njeriu i përvujtun, i thjeshtë, i vërtetë, poeti me fytyrën e Jezu Krishtit në poezinë shqipe. Ajo fytyrë Krishti e mbuluar me një dhembje hyjnore, një prej poetëve më në zë të letërsisë së sotme shqipe, zëri më njerëzor, mjeshtëri i penës shqipe shuhet nga një sëmundje... 


Titujt e librave të botuar 
1. Rrezatim (1971) 
2. Shqiponja rreh krahët (1975) 
3. Qëndresa (1977) 
4. E përditshme (1982) 
5. Çaste (1984) 
6. Poezi -Kolana "Poezia Shqipe" (1987) 
7. Kthimet (1991) 
8. Dhjata ime (1998) 

Autoportret 
Vendbanimi: Në Lezhë dhe mendjen emigrant në yje. 
Profesioni: Thurës ëndrrash dhe mbrojtës besnik i tyre. 
Gjendja sociale: Mbetje teknologjike e administratës shtetërore se nuk diti t'u japë përkuljet e duhura eprorëve. 
Gjatësia: E mjaftueshme për të arritur mollën e ndaluar. 
Pesha: Sa vetja, sa ëndrra, sa fjala e thënë dhe e shkruar. 
Shenja të veçanta: Një pentagram rrudhash me nota trishtimi në ballë dhe një mjekër e thinjur nga moslejimi kaq vite i saj. 
Sytë: Kafe me nuanca të turbullta pasionesh të djegura. 
Ngjyra: E errët për fshehjen e skuqjes nga faje të lehta. 
Titujt: I dekoruar Njeri qysh në ditën e lindjes nga Nëna. 
Bindjet: Njeriun në jetë e bën të lumtur vetëm Njeriu. 
Antipatitë: Burrat me Grada, gratë me shumë tule dhe miu. 
Simpatitë: Jezusi nga Nazareti, Don Kishoti i Mançës dhe Buda. 
Frikërat: Shëndoshja e trurit, uji, zjarri dhe turma. 
Besimi: Në kryqin e tij që e mban përditë në shpinë. 
Pasuria: Drita e mendjes me të cilën fitoi varfërinë. 
Ndoc Gjetja nga vëllimi poetik "Dhjata ime" 

Epitaf për veten 
Këtu prehet ai që quhej Ndoc Gjetja 
i cili pati ardhur gabimisht në botë 
nga vetja e tepruar nxirrte vjersha 
dhe gjithë njerëzit i quante shokë. 

Kur pa që ëndërra kalkulohej me kompiuter 
kur pa që idealet rrëzoheshin në kolltuqe 
kur jepte buzëqeshje e merrte skërmitje 
zuri sytë me dorë dhe vendosi të ikte. 

Dhe shkoi e hyri në Manastirin e Unit 
të shpëtonte shpirtin nga gjuhëligat e Lehjes 
...Pastaj e përcollën te banesa e fundit 
me shpenzimet gratis nga Bashkia e Lezhës. 

Në çastin e mbramë një hënë e përgjakur 
e puthi në ballë dhe thirri: "Nënë" 
Mos kërkoni të dini për të më tepër 
se iku sikur të mos kishte qenë. 
Ndoc Gjetja nga vëllimi poetik "Dhjata ime" 


8 Qershor 2010 

"Albania"

----------


## gjakushi

*RILIND PËRJETËSISHT 

(Ndoc Gjetjes )


Rilind përjetësisht ! Mbetet  Ndoc Gjetja !
Ai hesht ! Vargjet derdhin sqotë !
Prej aty lind e rritet blerimi ! - Është vetja -
e kundronte jetën - të bëhet kuptimplotë ! 

E kanë nëpërkëmbur ?  - Ashtu veprojnë djajtë !
Ata  të zezën e mbjellin , e kultivojnë në gjak !
Ndoci - kërkonte horizonte ! Jo djathtë e majtë ...
Të kishte mirësia  forcën për hak!

Nuk këkoj të dalë në kuvendin e grindjes !
UNI i tij - shkëndija ,  ndez shpresë  !
Në ritualin e vargut - ia la forcën bindjes,
se :  E bardha një ditë,  s'do të mbesë e zezë !

Arriti çasti i ndarjes! Poeti u nis n'rrugëtim !
U mbulua me heshtje ! Tash flet "Dhjata ime "!
Ndoc Gjetja mungon! Rritet në kujtim !
E sjell malli t'rilindur ! Flet për rizgjime![/*

----------


## ukulele

_
Një heshtje e bukur



Ka heshtje që na thonë gjëra të bukura,

si për shembull fytyra e gruas

në orët e vona të natës

kur e pagjumë numëron me vete

ditët e fundit të barrës.



Ec e thuaj po munde këtë heshtje

ti, muzikant, me nota

ti, piktor, me ngjyra

ti poet me vjersha

dhe ti, aktore e famshme

me gjeste dhe fjalë !



Për ta thënë duhet të jesh

nje grua shtatzënë

domethënë

dyfish e gjallë._


*Pesë mijë palë këpucë*



(Në kampin e shfarosjes Aushvic)



Shoh pesë mijë palë këpucë të vjetra

me lidhësa, pa lidhësa, të gjitha pa lustër

të vogla, të mëdha për meshkuj për femra

që dergjen këtu të hedhura grumbull



Dhe mua më duket ky pirg këpucësh

njerëzish të djegur në një natë krimesh

më i lartë se maja e Xhomolungës

më i shenjtë se  mali Sinai i Biblës



Përpara pirgut qëndroj i heshtur

me zemrën rënduar nga fate planeti

dhe veten pyes -  Mos qenkam në ëndërr ?

Se njëra kepucë lëviz nga vendi.



... Një tjetër më tutje e drodhi lëkurën,

pastaj e dyta, e treta, e katërta

të gjitha me rradhë e flakën përgjumjen

pesë mijë palë këpucë u bënë të gjalla.



... Tjetra ka lënë fëmijën në gjumë,

tjetra ka lënë kafen ekspres,

tjetra ka lënë qilimin pa shkundë

tjetra ka lënë një puthje në mes.



Tjetra ka lënë gjithë lulet pa ujë,

tjetra ka lënë ilaçet pa pirë,

tjetra ka lënë krevatin rrëmujë,

tjetra përgjysëm një fjalë të mirë.



Dhe vihen në rresht... Kërkojnë të ecin

me këmbët përkatëse përkrah të gjallëve

se njëra ka lënë përgjysëm të qeshurën,

se tjetra ka lënë përgjysëm një valle.



Dhe befas hapet një pamje makabër;

pesëmijë palë këpucë pa këmbë

tërhiqen zvarrë në barin e lagur,

në fushën e gjerë të larë me hënë.



Dhe ecin,

                dhe ecin,

                               dhe ecin,

                                             dhe ecin

si në tragjeditë e Shekspirit

Pesë mijë palë këpucë përshkojnë planetin

që t’i kujtojnë njeriut Aushvicin.



*Pemë dekorative*



Këto pemë dekorative përpara dikasterit të shtetit

burokracia do t’i ketë mbjellë me dorën e saj patjetër,

i ka vënë të gjitha në një kolonë të drejtë për një,

të barazarguara me një saktësi të tmerrshme.



Dhe kurorat e gjelbërta ua kanë qethur me gërshërë

(si kokat e ushtarëve në ditën e rekrutimit)

që të mos harlisen degët kur të vijë pranvera

e t’u parandalohet prirja për të çelur gjethe.



Të gjorat peme ! Të qethura ! Pa zogj. Të ngrira.

drithërohen nga malli për krehërin e erës.

Sot shkova dhe pash asfaltin e zi poshtë tyre,

kish filluar të cahej nga protesta e rrënjëve.

----------


## ukulele

*Puthja*


Sa gjëra të shëmtuara si grindja dhe sharja
Ndodhin në mesin e rrugës së madhe
Po ajo më njerëzorja
Më e madherishmja, me hyjnorja 

Puthja


ka mbetur ilegale

----------


## BROZALINI

*DESHA*

*Desha te hyj ne zemren tende/U kerrusa/u kerrusa/ u bera lemsh sa nje top,/por prap, e dashur,/ Zemra jote nuk me zuri dot.

Ndoshta dhe mund te hyja,/por te them te verteten,/i kerrusur s'mund te rrija/ atje gjithe jeten.

Zgjeroje zemren ti!/Me teper!/Me teper!/Me teper!/ Dhe, ne qofte se me nxe/ do te hyj pa tjeter...*

----------


## byli

> *Puthja*
> 
> 
> Sa gjëra të shëmtuara si grindja dhe sharja
> Ndodhin në mesin e rrugës së madhe
> Po ajo më njerëzorja
> Më e madherishmja, me hyjnorja 
> 
> Puthja
> ...


EPITAF PER VETEN 

Ketu prehet ai qe quhej Ndoc Gjetja
i cili pati ardhur gabimisht ne bote
nga vetja e tepruar nxirrte vjersha
dhe gjithe njerezit i quante shoke 

Kur pa qe enderra kalkulohej me kompjuter
kur pa se idealet rrezoheshin ne kolltuce
kur jepte buzeqeshje dhe merrte skermitje
zuri syte me dore dhe vendosi te ikte. 

Dhe shkoji e hyri ne manastirin e Unit
te shpetonte shpirtin nga gjuheligat e lehjes
...Pastaj e percollen ne banesen e fundit
me shpenzimet falas nga Bashkia e Lezhes. 

Ne castin e mbrame nje hene e pergjakur
e puthi ne balle dhe thirri "Nene"
Mos kerkoni te dini per te me teper
se iku sikur te mos kishte qene.

----------

